# Datensatz löschen, wenn in einer anderen Tabelle nicht vorhanden



## port29 (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich brauche etwas Hilfe bei einem MySQL Query. 
Ich habe in einer Datenbank die Tabellen images und auftrag, beide Tabellen besitzen die eine Spalte namens session_id in der ein eindeutiger String gespeichert wird, der die aktuelle Session eines Users darstellt. Es gibt aber auch Datensätze ohne eine session_id.

Unrelevante Uploads (zu denen es keinen Auftrag gibt) von Usern möchte ich nicht auf Dauer speichern. Wie kann ich jetzt am einfachsten alle Einträge aus der Tabelle löschen, die eine session_id haben, aber zu der es in der tabelle auftrag mit der gleichen session_id keinen Eintrag gibt?


----------



## Parantatatam (15. August 2010)

Versuch mal das hier:

```
DELETE FROM images WHERE session_id NOT IN(SELECT DISTINCT session_id FROM auftrag)
```


----------

